# Music video for pastoral piano concert



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I add here a video to my piece for piano and orchestra posted earlier. This is my first attempt for a music video. It would be interesting to know whether you think the video adds anything to the musical experience.
And as always, any feedback on anything is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

personally think the camera movements are a bit quick sometimes, and maybe the contrast is too high. Otherwise I think it is possible to achieve a dreamy effect to fit the music.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

The problem with trying to depict beauty is that the footage has to be absolutely gorgeous and technically top notch. If that (beauty) was your intent, this video definitely doesn't work IMO, either by way of what's depicted or technically speaking. I think taking still shots (or using stock photos of your region) and animating them in your video (like zooming in/out, panning, etc.) would be more effective. If you're keen on using the video you have, at the minimum, you'd need to process the footage with some color correction and effects. If you do re-shoot however, I'd suggest using a drone for some spectacular aerial shots.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you Phil and Sekhar for taking your time to listen and to give comments. I sure get your points from your impressions.
I agree that the camera should be more stable and I think also a better continuity between the shots are needed although the changes in the movie need to follow the rhythm of the music. I do like, however, the naturalistic and trivial touch of this movie.
So, a lot to think of in this kind of art work. 
Thanks for input.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

yeah, I don't think the visuals have to be especially striking. maybe less camera movement is all that is required, with the water flowing, and leaves rustling naturally, like a few of my Naxos DVDs.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I agree with Phil: the camera pans around too much in too jerky a fashion. I would suggest keeping it stable on a tripod, take footage in one direction, then change direction, more footage in one direction and so on. Then in post-production cut out the panning bits completely, and let the various single views fade into one another. Alternatively even just take still photos.

The music is quite nice, and it and the visuals do go together nicely.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> yeah, I don't think the visuals have to be especially striking. maybe less camera movement is all that is required, with the water flowing, and leaves rustling naturally, like a few of my Naxos DVDs.


Good to hear that. Where can I find your DVDs, seems I could learn from them.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

brianvds said:


> I agree with Phil: the camera pans around too much in too jerky a fashion. I would suggest keeping it stable on a tripod, take footage in one direction, then change direction, more footage in one direction and so on. Then in post-production cut out the panning bits completely, and let the various single views fade into one another. Alternatively even just take still photos.
> 
> The music is quite nice, and it and the visuals do go together nicely.


Yes, that will be my future direction as an amateur photographer. I do think, however, that panning is a powerful method to create an atmosphere although it has to done slower and more stable than in the present movie, in order to harmonize and enhance the musical experience.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

it's great music from you, i think you worked a lot with it.
and you put here absolutely amateur video )))
i have a hardly type mismutch abt it )))
but YT is good platform for musicians, i think you going right way.
because it free, worldwide and (main for me) gives perfect analytics from google.
you can see here when (time code) a listener going out from you and make some corrections to the track.
and many other helpful details.
good way here to represent your emotions abt music is share some arts from your area painters or photographers. it's usually with attach some sets of nature photos.
cheers!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

childed said:


> it's great music from you, i think you worked a lot with it.
> and you put here absolutely amateur video )))
> i have a hardly type mismutch abt it )))
> but YT is good platform for musicians, i think you going right way.
> ...


Thank you so much for your feedback. Yes indeed, I agree this genre is perfect for me, sort of getting use of the music.


----------

